# Would You Recommend the HR20 To a Friend?



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

HR20 owners only please. Here is a simple poll to see how you feel about the HR20 today. Please tell us what you think.

Thank you!

- Craig

_A voluntary poll of DBSTalk members does not represent typical users because typical users are not members of DBSTalk!_


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

I would recommend the HR20 to anyone looking for a DVR, but let people coming from Tivo know about the differences.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes I would and yes I do!


----------



## bodlfed66 (Mar 16, 2007)

I have, I will and I am 99% happy with mine


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

jutley said:


> Yes I would and yes I do!


Exactly ^^


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

absolutely yes, without hesitation.


----------



## NPShehab (Jun 25, 2007)

Yes I would, but I would make sure they understood that the box lacks dual buffers as this was a very unwelcome surprise when I purchased mine.


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes absolutely!


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes and already have to several .


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Simple poll to see how you feel about the HR20 today. Please tell us what you think.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> - Craig


I would and I have recommended the HR-20 to friendS.

Mine must be a rock, it has been (mostly) issue free for a year or so now. Granted, it was a...trying beginning, but I'm more than pleased with mine now.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I would and have recommended the HR20 to people. I keep trying to get my parents to upgrade to HD, but they're happy with their SD content. One of these day's I'll drag them into the 21st century, one of these days


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Yup - there are four HR20-700's in the world at my recommendation. Two of the cases are family, two are friends.

Best of all, they really like both the hardware and the company providing it. Just like me!

gct


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

I love the DVR now. I have 3, it will be 5 by the end of the week. Love 'em. I had a few problems when they first came out (who didn't?).


----------



## antkoch (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, I love my HR20. Have recommended and will continue to do so


----------



## thart (Oct 11, 2006)

Absolutely!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

waynebtx said:


> Yes and already have to several .


Ditto


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I didn't vote because I haven't had it long enough yet, although so far I like it (haven't set up any series recordings yet though).

I think, however, that you might get more honest feedback if it wasn't a public poll.


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

A year ago I didn't but I have been for quite a while now. Finally convinced my dad (normally a cutting edge adopter) to leave his TIVO so he could get the new HD channels.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I definitly will and have a different viewpoint than most of the people here. I did not go through all the trials and tribulations as I did not get the HR20 until last August. I saw a great unit right out of the box with no problems. Granted it only stayed on the NR for a week (I was already a CE'r with my H20) but during that week I had no problems.


----------



## bigtiii (Sep 5, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> HR20 owners only please. Here is a simple poll to see how you feel about the HR20 today. Please tell us what you think.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> - Craig


YES

I'd like to see a quick ahead/backup feature that if you hit the corresponding button quickly it would start at 30 seconds and on each subsequent hit go 1 minute

and on the quick backup button I'd like to see each subsequent hit go 12 seconds

Would also like to see quicker response going from marker to marker


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes ... been stable as can be ... HR20 workhorse with H21 (announced today) companions a perfect combination ...


----------



## kylebj (Dec 2, 2006)

I have and I will continue to do so. Both of mine have been great!


----------



## superchief (Dec 22, 2006)

YES!


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Always looking to get the "kickback"... :lol:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I have had about 8 friends get HR20's already.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

I voted yes and I always have!  I love the HR20 and the people I know whom have them, who are not members of this forum, love their HR20s also!


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

Absolutely ... and have!


----------



## j.r.braswell (Dec 18, 2006)

After now having two HR20's at my house, yes I unequivocally love both of them and don't know how I ever got along without one!


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

In a heart beat!!!


----------



## lyonsce (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes, I would and I already have.


----------



## Ronv (May 29, 2006)

Absolutely ...


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

In September of last year, NO. Starting about May of this year, probably. Now, certainly, yes.

There are things to do on the HR20, to be sure, but at this point, given everything it currently does, and how it does it (quality/performance), vs. the remaining issues, my friends would be quite happy with it. The risk/reward ratio is now highly favorable on the HR20. Not only would I recommend it to my friends, but I am also recommending it to any D* customer who has not taken advantage of some of the "special" deals available to them on the HR20.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> HR20 owners only please. Here is a simple poll to see how you feel about the HR20 today. Please tell us what you think.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> - Craig


I voted YES!! I now have three, having sucessfully convinced them yesterday to replace my dead SD Tivo with a new HR20.:goodjob:


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned this is a "different" box than the one I started using in Sept of 2006.........and that is a good thing......while I still have some minor issues, I think the unit is outstanding and superior in almost all respects to the HR10-250 I had in the past.....I have recommended the HR20 to many, many friends......after all it's "not where you begin....it's where you end".....


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

I just got a family member to change from E* to D*. And I told him to get an HR20. He got a really good deal too. I just hope the install goes good


----------



## Jazzy Jeff (Mar 11, 2007)

in a heartbeat, only problem I have with it is the 299 fee, but its well worth it if you can afford it.


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

9 months ago I would have said 'hell no!', but today, I would (and have) absolutely recommend it. Of course for ex-Tivo owners I have to give the requisite warning of no DLB  on the HR20.


----------



## bgullicksen (Oct 1, 2006)

Absolutely and do! Now maybe a D* HR20 friends and family plan...we could add their access cards to our fab 5 and their play lists would show up in our play lists, etc. and we could share recordings like DoD..... It would be like having many DVRs for the price of one... forget MRV, it could be MDV (Multiple Dwelling Viewing)

Okay, so I tend to ramble at times, but anything is possible! The sky's the limit! Hum, good slogan for a satellite comany!   

-Bill


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Absolutely, I did recommend it to a very close friend who is still a very close friend.


----------



## rmetcalf (Jun 5, 2007)

Recommend it over what? If you want to receive and record the full line-up of HD programming... *you don't have a choice*.

I would recommend D* service to a friend over all other satellite and terrestrial services for a lot of reasons.

If I had a choice between the HR20 and another HD DVR... my HR20s would be sitting on the shelf as I look at option #2.


----------



## liverpool (Jan 29, 2007)

I wonder now how I ever lived without it


----------



## jmunick1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I voted yes

I've been working out of town and staying with a friend of mine who has the Comcast DVR. It is a complete joke. I didn't realize how nice the HR20 was until I saw his Comcast DVR. With DOD, remote booking, ESATA, and the SWM I think that soon the HR20 could become the DVR standard which everyone compares their DVR too, even overtaking TiVO. The HR20 still has some enhancements to make it the best in the industry but it isn't far off and it seems like DTV is commited to doing that.


----------



## skakusha (Sep 16, 2006)

I have converted so many people over to DTV and the HR20 box. It is a great box and I do not miss Tivo at all. Having the NFL ST shortcuts this year in the Showcases, makes me happy.  I have 3 boxes, and now want to get a 4th one for my home office.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

*yes*


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have 2 HR20s and regularly recommend them to friends and family.


----------



## bcherry (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes without any hesitation. I love my HR20 and I have a second one scheduled for installation later this month.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

yes i would, i love it  alot better than tivo


----------



## BL3 (Aug 7, 2007)

I voted no to this for a couple of reasons:

1. No DLB (the "work" around is a complete pain)

2. SLB doesn't work if you pause, then switch to a recored show and then go back using prev channel.

3. No quick way to see only HD in the guide. (I know press guide twice, go to the bottom click HD, not really quick)

4. Channels I get isn't really channels I get

That's all I got right off the top of my head.


----------



## 2000voltz (Sep 21, 2007)

Most definitely yes! There are a few features I miss from my tivo, but even if those never get added into the HR 20, I still prefer the HR 20 over the tivo.:biggthump


----------



## kbcrowe (May 22, 2006)

Please add HELL NO! as an option.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Not only would I, but I have. I also recommended it to--and he got one--my father.

He's 77, not very technical, and when I told him over the phone how to record the rest of a boxing match he was watching, he needed no help the next morning finishing watching it. The HR20's ease of use is fantastic.

My THIRD HR20 will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I voted yes and have recommended it to friends. After using the HR10-250 for several years, I was surprised how good the HR20 worked and I have been seriously impressed with how committed D* is to improving the box (i.e. CE program, DoD, remote booking, etc.). There are times that I wish the HR20 had dual live buffers. With all the neat features in the HR20 plus the lastest fixes in the CE software, the addition of DoD, remote booking soon to come and if they add DLBs, then D* will have a DVR box that I think no competitor can come close to. And, if the dream of the HR20 becoming usable as a multi-room media player comes true, watch out!!!! So, it has lots of potential with good things to come and, as it stands right now, it's still a cut above the rest. Hmmm, as I'm writing this, I'm thinking I might order another one to replace that HR10-250 in the kids' game room.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

_Would You Recommend something to a Friend? _

To me that is a high test.

I have learned not to recommend something unless I am really sure of it. I do not want them unhappy and blaming me.

A bigger issue is that it has to be something that they can easily learn and use. I don't want to end up being the tech support call center and I don't want to put them in that position of having to call.

My answer for the HR20 is that I absolutely would recommend it to a friend and have many times.

- Craig


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I have CAUTIOUSLY recommended it, with the caveats about missed recordings and the sports recording problems. However, I do judge the technical ability of people before recommending. If I am talking to someone who has no technical aptitude and just wants to turn on the TV and have it work, I NEVER recommend the HR20!


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

No. I think its junk. No dual live buffers. I have to hit record on the current channel and record on another channel if I want to jump back and forth to watch 2 ball games? D* is trying to reinvent the wheel. 30 second slip is a handicapped version of 30 second skip and little more than a _____ rigged fast forward key press. RF on the HR20-100 is a total failure, outperformed by IR. I think if you recommended this think to someone who had a Tivo you would lose a friend.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm responsible for three different houses getting HR20s now along with helping them get networked.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Normally, I'd vote a resounding "YES", but you picked a bad day to ask me this question. :lol: IMO, you need another category: "YES, with reservations". It's kind of hard to recommend a device that currently is not reliably performing it's primary design purpose.

Lost another recording last night (Journeyman at 10PM) because of poor last-minute GUIDE update handling, even though at 7:30PM my ToDo list showed it was set to record. This could be related to the fact I'm running a CE release, but I believe lots of folks running the national release had similar problems with the HR20 and "Grey's Anatomy" last week.

Hopefully D* is now aware of this issue and will get it resolved quickly, but until they do, I can only recommend HR20 to a friend with a string attached.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> ...I think, however, that you might get more honest feedback if it wasn't a public poll.


I purposely made it a public poll so that we could see who was saying Yes or No.

I want to hear from people who will stand by their recommendation, whether it is positive or negative.

The whole point of this question, is what you would say to others. If you are not willing to state your opinion to others, you should not be participating in this poll either.

I also hoped that this would help reduce the spammers who do not post here. It makes me wonder when someone has never once posted any problem but say they would not recommend a product.

- Craig


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I voted no, but it would really depend on the person I was speaking with.

I wouldn't recommend this to someone that just wanted a "set and forget" experience. There are just too many UI inconsistencies and reliability issues. Keeping tabs on the recordings on our four machines are enough for me. I really don't want calls from friends asking how to fix the stretched out picture or why their child's programming doesn't record.

If someone I knew was more willing to put up with technical issues in order to get the DirecTV programming packages I'd be more willing to recommend an HR20. Especially if they want HD programming.

To me the service/programming is far more important than the DVR...and if you are going to go with DirecTV the the HR20 is really the only choice (even buggy DVR functionality is better than none).


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

BL3 said:


> ...3. No quick way to see only HD in the guide. (I know press guide twice, go to the bottom click HD, not really quick)...


To turn on the HD only filter it is 4 keystrokes:

[GUIDE] [GUIDE] [CHAN V] [SELECT]

To turn off the HD only filter is 3 keystrokes:

[GUIDE] [GUIDE] [SELECT]

On the other hand it is 23 keystrokes for the hearing impaired to toggle Closed Captioning.

- Craig


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

I have and will continue to... sure, there have been issues, but I know I'm fussier than most... and this receiver is very stable at this time.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

bodlfed66 said:


> I have, I will and I am 99% happy with mine


Ditto here


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes I would.

Yes I have.

....and I'd do it again.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I see that there is a very high rate of recommendations .. wow!


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

I've had it for almost 2 weeks. I would NOT recommend it at this time.:nono: 

They have to fix the following issues before I'd recommend it:
1. Series Link records episodes at least as successfully as a similarly configured Tivo Season Pass, particularly First Run.
2. The ability to edit Channels I Receive
3. The ability to Autorecord Title Searches

and I'd add to the list at half strength Dual Live Buffers.


----------



## chris8796 (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes, 

I've really enjoyed mine. I keep trying to get a second one, but can only get standard website prices. I'll keep trying until I get a reasonable deal.


----------



## machlis (Aug 15, 2007)

Like others, I'm yes with reservations that it still has glitches sometimes, both in live TV and recordings. I'm not so hard core that I'm going to have a fit if one of my recordings doesn't work, but it is annoying. The interface design and speed of the interface (responsiveness) seem fine. There are a few minor features I'd like to see added (like quick way to turn CC on/off), but it works decently as-is. (As background, I switched to the HR20 a month ago after ~3 years with an SD DirecTivo that I loved.)


----------



## rucknrun (Jul 16, 2007)

I would recommend it to anyone. I lost all of my data 3 times with my Comcast DVR. They are awful compared to the DirectTV HR20.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

msmith said:


> I've had it for almost 2 weeks. I would NOT recommend it at this time.:nono:
> 
> They have to fix the following issues before I'd recommend it:
> 1. Series Link records episodes at least as successfully as a similarly configured Tivo Season Pass, particularly First Run.
> ...


I agree with all of those suggestions, but would still highly recommend the HR20 (I have had one for nine months).


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Voted HELL YES. But not the 100, get a 700


----------



## tanmanusa (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes I have! Yes I would! And I'm going to take my own advice and get another one. Mine has worked well with only minor glitches here and there.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 12, 2006)

I have two, and I have recommended it to several other people. HOWEVER - I REALLY, REALLY, REALLY MISS MULTI-ROOM VIEWING!!!


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes. I have reccommended it to many friends. It has been a very stable and good receiver for me. And with the improvements D* is continually working at, I have to say it has been the most functional DVR I have ever had. Including the HR10-250.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i've already "sold" about 4 of them...


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

rmetcalf said:


> Recommend it over what? If you want to receive and record the full line-up of HD programming... *you don't have a choice*.
> 
> I would recommend D* service to a friend over all other satellite and terrestrial services for a lot of reasons.
> 
> If I had a choice between the HR20 and another HD DVR... my HR20s would be sitting on the shelf as I look at option #2.


I agree. This is a silly poll, since there is no alternative. The HR20 is the ONLY D* HDDVR now. As most have said, it's much better now than when I got mine a year ago, but I really miss my DirecTiVo's "extra" capabilities that we're not allowed to talk about here.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

yes...i got my dad to upgrade from an hr10-250 a few weeks ago..
& a couple others i work with are thinking they will real soon...especially
with all the new HD content coming on


----------



## PhilipDC (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes, but with one major caveat--No DLB!!!


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

yes, i would recommend the HR20 to a friend. for it has been a long bumpy road over this past year for the better. 


IMHO, i just wish that now if they could get the guide speed up to par.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

A big YES, and I actually have converted one E* co-worker to D*. Now I'm working on #2


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes, at first I was reluctant coming over from the H10-250. But I like the menus much better and now the only feature I miss is the double buffer. I want to replace my H20 with a HR20 in the near future, giving me 2 HR20s.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

There is no cable available where I live so what else is there to recommend. If I want HD, MLBEI and DVR what other option do I have?


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> On the other hand it is 23 keystrokes for the hearing impaired to toggle Closed Captioning.
> 
> - Craig


I can do it in 15, but nonetheless I have recommended in more than one thread to put a Closed Captioning toggle on the Quick Menu in place of "My Playlist". IMO, that is a function not needed there as there is already a "List" button. Btw, I am not hearing impaired but I would like Closed Captioning to be a simple toggle when dialog is hard to hear or understand.

:backtotop I voted yes!


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

txtommy said:


> There is no cable available where I live so what else is there to recommend. If I want HD, MLBEI and DVR what other option do I have?


I think you hit the nail on the head. The point of a receiver is not the receiver, it is what it can receive.

Love your avatar.

Will you be watching the Cubs in HD on Wednesday night?

Go Cubbies!

- Craig


----------



## loubolb (Aug 19, 2006)

Even though I'm going through replacement units like they are going out of style, I would and do reccomend it to all my friends.


----------



## Wrangler3 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have had my HR20-100 for about 6 months and it has only froze once. I've recommended it to several buddies.


----------



## Steverehk (Dec 24, 2006)

Have 3, and have recommended them to others.


----------



## C-Dub006 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes I would recommend it. The HR20 does a great job for me.


----------



## JimMariner (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes I would recommend the HR20 too. But as many said before, I'd have to warn them of it's shortcomings too. But DVR's in General are GREAT. I am sure in time, these HR20's will become as reliable as our older TIVO like units. Maybe better since our input here, makes it's way to D* I'd go as far to say, I'd get more of them for myself tooooo.


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

Sure would, stability and speed are great. Convincing my brotherinlaw to let go of his sd tivo and try something new is what is hard.


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

I would and have reccomended it - I do note that HR20-100 RF remote does not work reliably for me - and does not work after swapping the remote control, but is fine with IR (better than the old RCA Ultimate box).


----------



## funners (Aug 26, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> HR20 owners only please. Here is a simple poll to see how you feel about the HR20 today. Please tell us what you think.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> - Craig


no probs with mine outside of RARE slight pixelization (not including bad weather of course) reset through menus pretty much takes care of any software problems (missing channel categories etc etc) had mine for 6 months.... well i do get occasional pixel on hd channels live in good weather... but alot of the time that's on the home channel... i watch OU games on fssw i think it is and they have a hd feed too...... i noticed that when i switched during pixel that it was happening on the home std channel too exact same time.... so sometimes it's not actually anything to do with HD....


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head. The point of a receiver is not the receiver, it is what it can receive.
> 
> Love your avatar.
> 
> ...


I'll be watching them every night through the World Series!

Haven't missed a game this year even though most weren't in HD. Maybe by spring WGN will be in HD although it hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## rossgs (Dec 23, 2006)

Since there's no real choice with respect to Directv for an HD DVR, you're forced to recommend it but it's no match for a TIVO


----------



## psychobabbler (Sep 16, 2006)

Would and do recommend it.


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> I would recommend the HR20 to anyone looking for a DVR, but let people coming from Tivo know about the differences.


+1


----------



## 40yearfan (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes I would and what 's even more amazing, my wife would also. She never could figure out how to work the Tivo but has no problem with the HR20.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes I would no problems here


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes. And I have several friends who have HR20s because I helped set them up with HD and/or DirecTV. I also answer their questions, train them and troubleshoot if necessary.


----------



## holtzd (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes. I replaced my HR10-250 with a HR20 and I still like the HR20. The HR10 had some nice features but so does the HR20. For one the old HR10 was sloooow. I have no complaints with the HR20.


----------



## solo1026 (Mar 21, 2006)

A year ago I would have said a BIG NO:nono2: 

But, today it is a BIG YES  

Wow! It's been a year already!


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Often have, often will. Freinds, family -- anyone who will listen.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

There are so many features of the HR20 that I've grown used to my HR10 is beginning to seem foreign... so yes, I would recommend the HR20 to a friend.


----------



## sbpetro (Jan 20, 2007)

I have and I will continue to. The more people finding issue the more chances of fixing the issues. Plus it's a lot better than when it first came on the market.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I would and have done so. Would do it again as well. The machine's not perfect but on a day to day basis I've found it pretty reliable.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I already have.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I voted no (barely) only because i still don't trust itcompletely yet. It canceled a program i had set to record the other day for no reason,and i still have audio dropouts on a couple of my local channels. on the otherhand the PQ looks awesome! on all my HD channels and some of my SD channels look very good!


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

I have two myself. I told my brother in law about it and he bought two of them. I had the HR10-250 and I don't miss it at all.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

As someone who loved Tivo I would not have thought I'd be as pleased overall as I am with the HR 20-700 but it has really gotten better over time. I do wish that autorecord would be fixed. It still refuses to pick up my Colts games unless I set them up through the guide. I have tried several keyword autorecords to get the Colts games, all to no avail. 

I have however recommended this DVR to my brother who has never used a DVR before of any kind and he's considering the HR 20, he needs to upgrade his Directv set up to get the new HD channels anyway.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

I assume you accept that posting this here won't give you anything close to a representative sample of all HR20 owners?


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes, I've had my HR20-700 for a year now (?) and a new -100 for a week and both are performing very nicely.


----------



## johnkap (Oct 3, 2007)

Short Answer: Yes

Long Answer: I've been a DTV subscriber since 2001. Although this is my first post here I've been reading the threads for several years. I have 4 DTivo boxes (see my signature) and I used an antenna to get OTA HD locals and was very happy with the picture. I had no reason to get the HR20 except that I couldn't get our RSN, Comcast Sportsnet in HD on the HR10. I kept reading about all of the problems people were having with HR20 and didn't feel comfortable making the switch just to get CSN. When we moved this past August, DTV offered me a free HR20 with my movers package so I figured I'd try it and if it didn't work I still had my HR10 backups.

I'm happy to report that the HR20 has been almost perfect, certainly more than tolerable. I've had to do a RBR only 2 times in the 6 weeks I've had it. It has not missed a recording yet. The video and sound were out of sync 1 time, not sure if that was the box or the station.

I think the system and software are definitely ready for a non-techie user. I would definitely recommend it to a friend. My friends with Comcast cable are jealous of all of the new HD channels just added. With the Cubs being on TBS HD tomorrow night I'm glad I have the HR20. I hope I'm not jinxing myself before the first game tomorrow night.

EDIT: PS: I do miss DLB though.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> HR20 owners only please. Here is a simple poll to see how you feel about the HR20 today. Please tell us what you think.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> - Craig


Have done so already! 2 people I know got an HR20 on my recommendation.


----------



## clemsonfanzz (Mar 16, 2007)

+1


----------



## Compton (Mar 9, 2007)

NPShehab said:


> Yes I would, but I would make sure they understood that the box lacks dual buffers as this was a very unwelcome surprise when I purchased mine.


I agree, I think the dual buffers should be fixed ASAP. I got my HR20 in the very beginning and it was very trying. MUCH happier now.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

solo1026 said:


> A year ago I would have said a BIG NO:nono2:
> 
> But, today it is a BIG YES
> 
> Wow! It's been a year already!


With almost 600 responses, the results continue to be rock solid. Over 90% of DBSTalk HR20 users would recommend the HR20 to a friend.

I am not sure that a year ago you could have found 10 of us who would have recommended the HR20 to a friend.

What a difference a year makes!

Since this is a public poll, you can see who is voting Yes or No.

In a public poll. Just click on the number of Yes or No votes and you will see the names of those voting Yes or No.

There aren't many voting No but you will see that some of the "No" votes have never made a post on DBSTalk to ask about their issues or document a problem.

Some people are unhappy but will not let others help them. Others are posting here to try to solve problems.

- Craig


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> There aren't many voting No but you will see that some of the "No" votes have never made a post on DBSTalk to ask about their issues or document a problem.
> 
> Some people are unhappy but will not let others help them. Others are posting here to try to solve problems.
> 
> - Craig


Craig,

What you don't know is how many of them have sent PMs to people because they would rather not based on some of the responses they see in the public forums. I receive a few PMs a week (and I'm sure I'm not the only one) with questions/comments about problems I've reported from people saying they have had the same issues. I also get a few (not as many any more) PMs from HR20 "Lovers" telling me to go away and worse.

Don't get me wrong...there are a great many people that "love" the HR20 that are more than willing and do help...but not all and some people after reading these forums don't want to put up with the abuse or be accused of some nefarious scheme against the HR20.

Yes, there are also trolls that come through looking to start a fight just as I'm sure people in this forum troll other forums for the same reason.

As for me...I stated the reasons earlier, I'm less likely to recommend DirecTV now with the HR20 being the only real choice (and that's a shame because the actual service is better) than a few years ago when I had a Sony T60. I actually bought a number of them for my friends as presents.

Oh, and no...I'm not a Tivo Lover/Zealot either.


----------



## mgcsooner (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes and I already have


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

Already have, and those who have seen it are jealous......


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ken S said:


> What you don't know is how many of them have sent PMs to people because they would rather not based on some of the responses they see in the public forums...


Ken,

If you know of someone who was attacked for reporting an issue in one of the issues threads, please report the attack to the moderators right away. The promise for the issues threads is that you can post your problems there without fear of attack.

A couple of times a week, I also receive PM's from people reporting problems. Sometimes they aren't sure if they have a problem and want to ask before making a public post. But if it truly is an issue, I always refer them back to the correct issues thread.

We know how often after something is posted in in the issues threads someone else will chime in, "I am having that problem too. I didn't report it because I thought it was just something I did wrong."

If anyone is having a problem, please ask them to report it in their issue thread:

HR20-700: 0x18a - Discussion / Issues 
HR20-100: 0x18a - Discussion / Issues
HR20-700 {CE:09:06} - 0x1A3 Issues

I am sorry that took us so far off topic but it is very important.

:backtotop

- Craig


----------



## taylorhively (Nov 29, 2006)

Well I'm a former TiVo employee and I was very concerned that the HR20 was going to be a piece of junk. I'll say that I was pleasantly surprised that it did everything and more than I expected. There are features of the HR20 that I think are much better than the TiVo such as 1-touch recording/2-touch seasons and record dots the guide, and a meter that shows the used/available disk space among many others, most of them subtle.
There are features that you lose, such as the wish list feature and dual live buffer. But for the most part I can live without these. I really don't miss the TiVo much.

Over all my 3 HR20s have been problem free and there's nothing about them I hate. I see no reason to not recommend one. There isn't a better alternative for DirecTV. Now comparing it to a Dish Network DVR I have no idea.

For me it's the TiVo Series 3 HD digital cable box for cable, or the HR20 on DirecTV, and I don't like cable.


----------



## TheDurk (Mar 8, 2007)

I voted Yes, but that does NOT include the remote. Button layout is just stupid, especially that circle of functions around the nav keys. But with a $30 OFA8910, I have been happy since sometime midsummer. Before that, it was not something I would recommend to anybody. The improvement is amazing! (I have 2 sd-Tivos and I now find the HR20 to be just as good. I don't care about DLB as I only watch 1 game at a time.)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I will agree that the DIRECTV remote is not terribly exciting, even for free.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

TheDurk said:


> I voted Yes, but that does NOT include the remote. Button layout is just stupid, especially that circle of functions around the nav keys. But with a $30 OFA8910, I have been happy since sometime midsummer. Before that, it was not something I would recommend to anybody. The improvement is amazing! (I have 2 sd-Tivos and I now find the HR20 to be just as good. I don't care about DLB as I only watch 1 game at a time.)


The $30 URC R7 works very well too. Similar to the 8910, in that it can perform macros and every key can be learned. Very nice "cruise control" pad and button feel as well. Circuit City carries them "in-store" in my area. Not sure about nationwide.

/steve


----------



## PersMD (Sep 11, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I will agree that the DIRECTV remote is not terribly exciting, even for free.


The only complaint that I have regarding the HR20 is the remote. And the only complaint with the remote is the *C*(oncealed) *C*aptions. It's ridiculous to require 13 keystrokes to reach such a useful option.

I use closed captions on and off several times during the evening, and when I can, I will use the back button to flip the status (which is a great feature). But, sometimes it's a dozen presses to get back to the captions option. I would trade the "Back" button for a "CC" toggle in a heartbeat.


----------



## lyonske (Nov 16, 2006)

Absolutely. It's not a perfect system, but it's getting better every day!


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

PersMD said:


> The only complaint that I have regarding the HR20 is the remote. And the only complaint with the remote is the *C*(oncealed) *C*aptions. It's ridiculous to require 13 keystrokes to reach such a useful option.
> 
> I use closed captions on and off several times during the evening, and when I can, I will use the back button to flip the status (which is a great feature). But, sometimes it's a dozen presses to get back to the captions option. I would trade the "Back" button for a "CC" toggle in a heartbeat.


If you don't know the tricks, it is 23 keystrokes to toggle Closed Captioning ON/Off.

I don't know how DIRECTV could have made it any harder for hearing disabled.

- Craig


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm glad that the voters were made public in this poll. Most of the "No" votes don't surprise me one bit.


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

I feel that it has far surpasses the Tivo HDVR 2 in features. I wouldn't go back for anything now.


----------



## parkerdt (Oct 26, 2006)

Coming from an HR10-250 that I got on the first day it was released, after having DirecTivo before that, I switched to the HR20-100 in May when we moved. I've never had a lick of trouble with it, other than my own learning curve, and it does 95% of what I wish it could do. Not too shabby for a product that, aparently, was pretty bad with early software releases. 

Basically, I've given up on D* and TiVo ever getting back together, and, finally, I am OK with that. I'll order a few more once the SWM is available.

Truth be told, I like this box a LOT more than my H20-600s!

Dave


----------



## TJK092607 (Sep 27, 2007)

Most certainly YES.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

NPShehab said:


> Yes I would, but I would make sure they understood that the box lacks dual buffers as this was a very unwelcome surprise when I purchased mine.


+1


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> I'm glad that the voters were made public in this poll. Most of the "No" votes don't surprise me one bit.


Likewise most of the "Yes" votes do not surprise me one bit. What does it really matter? Maybe we are holding the HR20 to a higher standard than others, or maybe we would just like it to work as a DVR and actually record programs correctly. Either way voting Yes or No is a singular choice and there is no right or wrong answer. Just an opinion which everyone has and is entitled to.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

luckydob said:


> Likewise most of the "Yes" votes do not surprise me one bit.


And they shouldn't, because the HR20 is a great DVR.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> I'm glad that the voters were made public in this poll. Most of the "No" votes don't surprise me one bit.


Perhaps not. And I personally like the HR20, would and have recommended it.

However there are people who have valid problems, and there are people who won't like anything that doesn't have the word "Tivo" written on it. We should not say or infer negative comments on either group or category. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. The negative opinions and posts are every bit as important than the positive ones, if not more so. How else can we, and DirecTV, know what direction to go for improvement?

Carl


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> And they shouldn't, because the HR20 is a great DVR.


Sure...if great = missed recordings.

Fix the missed recordings and I'll be satisfied, but the HR20 is FAR from being great.


----------



## MikeekiM (Oct 1, 2006)

I would (and do) recommend the HR20 to friends...


----------



## taylorhively (Nov 29, 2006)

luckydob said:


> Sure...if great = missed recordings.
> 
> Fix the missed recordings and I'll be satisfied, but the HR20 is FAR from being great.


Wow, that really sucks. I have 3 HR20's, two of them since December and I've never had a missed recording that I'm aware of and they're pretty heavily used.

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Been through 4 of them to get one that works. A BIG NO. Like anything else it is great when it works.


----------



## bodly (Dec 18, 2006)

I recommended it to two friends over the last couple of weeks and now both have them.


----------



## xuniman (Sep 16, 2003)

I have recommended it to 2 people and will do so again. I do miss the dual buffers of my HDTivo but other than that it seems to be a very stable unit now. When I first got one at launch I ended up de-activating it for a while because it was so buggy my wife was ready to rip it out of the system. I'm glad to see DirecTV working hard on improving the stability and feature set.


----------



## coacho (Aug 21, 2007)

No way, I tell them to wait until the next generation that incorporates the best of Tivo and the HR20. Particularly when D* makes you sign up for a 2 year commitment without a trial period.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

coacho said:


> I tell them to wait until the next generation that incorporates the best of Tivo and the HR20.


That's horrendous advice. They'll be waiting forever.


----------



## Nivek (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes now and yes even a year ago. It is not the perfect DVR and still has some bugs, but D* is committed to updating it regularly for bug fixes and to add new features.

/Kevin


----------



## lman (Dec 21, 2006)

I would as soon as DLB is added to it.


----------



## Galley (Apr 3, 2007)

One friend dumped cable for DirecTV two months ago. He has an HR20. Another friend finally made the call today to update his equipment to MPEG-4 goodness.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

coacho said:


> No way, I tell them to wait until the next generation that incorporates the best of Tivo and the HR20. Particularly when D* makes you sign up for a 2 year commitment without a trial period.


DIRECTV licensed the TiVo patent portfolio so they could do exactly that.

Instead of a half-year update cycle, DIRECTV's is now almost weekly. Take a look at the Listing of Improvements to the HR20. That all happened in one year.

- Craig


----------



## Shemp (Dec 17, 2005)

Sorry to rain on the parade. I've had my HR20 for about a year now. I still feel like it's a work in progress -- continually one revision away from prime-time. IF (a big IF) DirecTV offered a new unit running the Tivo software capable of receiving the MPEG4 channels I'd dump the HR20 in a heartbeat. My Tivo (HR10-250) simply does the little things (primarily trick play related) so much better. Just my opinion.

Shemp


----------



## dwlevy (Sep 4, 2007)

I would, but only because it is the only HD DVR game in town for D* that will allow you to watch the new HD channels.

I really want to like this box, but so far I have very little reason to. It has some great features, but the lack of dual buffers is an omission that taints everything else good about this system. Also, the reliability of this box, for me at least, is so far abysmal.

I have been with D* for almost six years. All three of my SD TiVo DVRs were functioning, without any failures or problems, right up until the day they were swapped for HD DVRs. My HR10-250, a very early build, is still running strong. Yes, its HDMI card was defective, but I got it repaired and it has worked flawlessly since. 

As of today, two HR20s have failed (a brand new one after 4 months of use and its reconditioned replacement after less than 1 week of use) and my third HR20 (also reconditioned) that was going to replace my HR10 -- now the replacement for my second failed HR20 -- is acting flaky. I installed it just last night (it took four reboots just to get it to pass the initial logo screen without locking up) and this morning when I started it up it couldn't find "Satellite in 2" until I went into the set-up menu and had it check for transponder signals, which of course it found and now is working as it should.

At least all the CSRs I've dealt with lately on the phone have been super polite and very accommodating. For me "D" on hardware, "A" on service. Hopefully my next replacement will be a solid keeper.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Not only would - I HAVE! - His install is the 10th


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

When you do your referrals, are you using the referral program to get your $50 each?

- Craig


----------



## taylorhively (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm actually trying to push both my co-worker (former TiVo employee also) and my brother to switch to DirecTV and get the HR20.
And the selling point which I think is going to push them in to finally doing it is SciFi going HD.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

can I vote again YES!!!! I would and have switched from cable to reality


----------



## waynenm (Oct 31, 2006)

Absolutely. In fact, did it today to an old SD Tivo DirecTV hanger-on.


----------



## Marty B (Sep 21, 2006)

I would definatly recommend DirecTV over any cable provider but as for the DVR, not yet. Its been almost a year now and it still has some pretty major drawbacks.


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont see why not. Its got alot going for it. Im pleased.Seen it come from not so great when I first got it around last october to what it is now.. pretty damn good.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Mods,

Would you close this poll and move it the the HR20 Q & A area?

Thank you to everyone who has participated!

- Craig


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Thread Opened, Poll Closed at request of OP


----------

